
Ask HN: CIA is spying on you. Now what? - myegorov
Knowing (assuming) that CIA has the capability to and in fact spies on US and non-US citizens alike on a massive scale, what do we do? Are there effective&#x2F;practical means to resist&#x2F;subvert such attempts? To take the government to task? What if anything will this knowledge change in your life?
======
ayousif00
The chances of the CIA getting interested in what you do with your time is
very small but the leak does shed light on some strong exploits AND tools, and
it might be farfetched to say this, but if Wikileaks got their hands on those
details, then someone else besides them possibly has them too. If the CIA has
the ability to make those tools by utilizing unknown exploits then the chances
of someone else being able to do the same are almost certain, the best
recourse is to call on the CIA to share the exploits with the public or at
least the developers so that they can get them fixed.

This is huge especially for corporate espionage, consider the possibility of a
Russian/Chinese state-linked company spying on American companies to get an
advantage, another example would be Russian O&G companies planting bad designs
in order to cause disasters like the Deepwater Horizon oil spill to make other
companies look bad.

~~~
myegorov
Do you know of a single instance where CIA (not subcontractors) was held
accountable for any action? Secret detention, targeted killing, lying under
oath? I think this is huge from public interest standpoint, couldn't care less
about corporate espionage.

